
Check Your Google Play Editions, Android 5.1 Is Ready for the HTC One, Moto G - robgibbons
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/android-5-1-lollipop-news/
======
butwhy
Anyone know if/when this would get propagated to cyanogenmod?

